# Windows 7 rules the desktop



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> XP is slowly dying, Windows 8 is slowly gaining, but the almost five-year-old Windows 7 was the real desktop operating system winner in May as it went over the 50 percent mark for the first time.


Here


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's my guess that after Windows 9 is released, Windows 8 will go the same way that Windows Vista did.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ayazahmad (Jun 12, 2014)

New launches get new interest and old products gone away..........its rule


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No it is well known that Microsoft produce a Good version followed by a bad version ever since Win98 ( with the exception of 2000 and XP)
Just look at the list Win98se, ME, Win2000, XP, Vista, Win7, Win8 .....


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm not surprised most people are using windows 7, it's currently the most popular version of windows & it has the start menu that all windows users like & want.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Has Microsoft announced an end of support date for Windows 7 yet?

I plan on running it into the ground like many have done with Windows XP.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

see http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/lifecycle

I thought it was longer than that, and it wouldn't surprise me at all if it changed.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

2020? I can deal with that.

By then I imagine a world where either Windows 9 will be released and successful, or Ubuntu will have become extremely popular and supported by the majority of applications.


----------

